
Can Uber ever be profitable? Yes. Here's how - nwrk
https://www.businessinsider.com/can-uber-ever-be-profitable-yes-2019-8
======
WheelsAtLarge
This article argues that Uber is a good business because it did not lose as
much money as stated in the profit and loss statement and it's a growing
business. It was really 1.6 not 5.2 billion.

The argument is stupid. Whatever the loss was it is still a large loss. Why
invest in a company that does not have a clear way to profit and keeps on
losing money?

I think they might eventually find a profitable business model but it will be
a much smaller luxury market above public transportation and taxies. But at
this point, they are still searching for a profit. How is this a good
investment?

~~~
beatgammit
I don't understand how they're losing so much money. Their product is a mobile
app and their risk is nearly zero since they don't pay out until they get
paid.

Does it really cost that much to do marketing for a brand that pretty much
everyone is familiar with? Because that seems like the main expense other than
lawsuits and lobbying to get access to more markets, and they already seen to
be available in most places.

I must be missing something but because I cannot understand how they could
possibly be losing money. My guess is that they're spending a ton on research
that doesn't really need to be done by them. Let other companies figure out
self driving cars and help drivers leverage that in regions that allow it.

~~~
yNeolh
They are paying a percentage of EACH trip, I think it's in the ~30% range so
they are more affordable.

And then yeah, they have a BIG team and also spend a lot in the autonomous
technology which is their future... I don't Think at this level Marketing is
really a big percentage of the overall...

------
ianthiel
After watching the Tesla autonomy day video I'm bearish on Uber et al.

Source: [https://youtu.be/Ucp0TTmvqOE](https://youtu.be/Ucp0TTmvqOE)

